

Show HN: MailTheme – Manage Design of Transactional Email Templates - cdmckay
http://mailthe.me/beta/thank-you.php?ref=cTnoUK83
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailthe.me&#x2F;beta&#x2F;
======
anniecanales1
Looks like someone posted the wrong referral link here, this is the live page:

[http://mailthe.me/beta/](http://mailthe.me/beta/)

